# FFL Transfer Questions



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I've purchase a gun online and had it shipped to a local FFL. 

But how does it work if you want to purchase a gun from a private person who is out of state? Do you have to do a FFL or can it be shipped another way? If you do a FFL, how does the seller take care of it on there end and does there end up being (2) charges rather than just one like purchasing from a retailer online? Also, what if the gun isnt registered in the sellers name due to it being from an estate?

Thanks guys!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/unlicensed-persons.html

_A person not licensed under the GCA and not prohibited from acquiring firearms may purchase a firearm from an out-of-State source and obtain the firearm if an arrangement is made with a licensed dealer in the purchaser&#8217;s State of residence for the purchaser to obtain the firearm from the dealer.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and 922(b)(3)]
_

If you purchase from a private person the firearm legally must be mailed to a dealer in your home state (Ohio for example).

Ohio does not require _registration_. I have no idea on OK laws or the state in which the firearm in question originates. If the state the firearm is in does not require registration and your home state (OK) doesn't then it should be a non issue.


----------

